# ports proxy mystery



## tessio (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,
I'm using FreeBSD in a virtualbox machine behind a proxy.
I already set HTTP_PROXY environment variable and fetch works just fine:

```
# cat DUMMY
#!/bin/sh
fetch "http://www.mirbsd.org/MirOS/dist/mir/mksh/mksh-R39c.cpio.gz"
# ./DUMMY
mksh-R39c.cpio.gz                             100% of  289 kB   12 MBps
#
```

It just not work with make: 

```
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.mirbsd.org/MirOS/dist/mir/mksh//mksh-R39c.cpio.gz
fetch: http://www.mirbsd.org/MirOS/dist/mir/mksh/mksh-R39c.cpio.gz: Proxy Authentication Required
=> Attempting to fetch http://pub.allbsd.org/MirOS/dist/mir/mksh//mksh-R39c.cpio.gz
fetch: http://pub.allbsd.org/MirOS/dist/mir/mksh/mksh-R39c.cpio.gz: Proxy Authentication Required
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles//mksh-R39c.cpio.gz
```

What I'm doing wrong? 
Thanks!


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2011)

You've set proxy only for HTTP and ports fetches distfiles via FTP. You could also try to put these lines in /etc/make.conf instead of modifying environment of a user:

```
FETCH_ENV=     FTP_PROXY=proxy_address_here
FETCH_ENV=     HTTP_PROXY=proxy_address_here
```


----------



## tessio (Mar 26, 2011)

But the network I am on has no ftp proxy.. ie. ftp is banned. :\


----------



## aragon (Mar 26, 2011)

Perhaps you can try set the HTTP_PROXY_AUTH variable too?


----------

